# OKC Drivers --$50--



## glic7236 (8 mo ago)

I would like to ride along with a Flex driver in OKC for training purposes. I will pay $50 for a ride along. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Technically you cant do that but im sure someone will take you up on the offer


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

You might have better luck posting this in the OKC sub-forum.

I personally have never heard anything good about Amazon Flex.


----------



## glic7236 (8 mo ago)

Whosyourdaddy said:


> Technically you cant do that but im sure someone will take you up on the offer


I heard it is legal to have a passenger ride along with you.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

glic7236 said:


> I heard it is legal to have a passenger ride along with you.


Legal and allowed by Amazon are to different things. Also if you are in an accident and the passenger is hurt good luck.


----------



## glic7236 (8 mo ago)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> Legal and allowed by Amazon are to different things. Also if you are in an accident and the passenger is hurt good luck.


OK, I'm not that sold on riding along. It's just that I plan on doing a lot of deliveries as a significant source of income, and I don't want to risk deactivation. I've watched a bunch of videos on YouTube in addition to the videos that come with the app. I don't know anything about how well I'll manage the scanning and navigation in real life. I think I'm going to do some Uber driving first as a way of getting experience using a navigation system. Of course, I've used GPS before, but this is a different game doing deliveries under time pressure.


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

glic7236 said:


> I would like to ride along with a Flex driver in OKC for training purposes. I will pay $50 for a ride along. Message me if you're interested.


I mean the only way you're going to find out is just do it. Turn on the app sign up for blocks and deliver. It's the same as Uber only differences you're scanning packages at the warehouse and dropping them off at the residence and businesses. Stop making it complicated. If you've already watched YouTube videos then you should have a pretty good idea how it works as well as the videos that Amazon flex provides for training. There's not really a need to ride a long. It's pretty straight forward. Plus, if it were me I would be skeptical that you didn't have a hidden agenda. Maybe you are hoping to scope out people's houses to rob or the driver. 🤷🏻🙄🤔

The navigation is already set up for you because it's a very tight delivery area, depending on the market and the warehouse that you pick up in. The hardest part that you need to learn is how to organize your deliveries in the vehicle and how to scan them quickly at the warehouse in a timely manner. When I say timely that means very quickly. Watch the youtube videos that people have posted on the most efficient ways of scanning the deliveries at the warehouse, that's what will get you through and make it easier for you on your route.

I mean if you don't like it then don't do it again is that simple. Good luck


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

glic7236 said:


> OK, I'm not that sold on riding along. It's just that I plan on doing a lot of deliveries as a significant source of income, and I don't want to risk deactivation. I've watched a bunch of videos on YouTube in addition to the videos that come with the app. I don't know anything about how well I'll manage the scanning and navigation in real life. I think I'm going to do some Uber driving first as a way of getting experience using a navigation system. Of course, I've used GPS before, but this is a different game doing deliveries under time pressure.


It's pretty much already planned out by Amazon. It's very simple you have a set number packages and you deliver within a certain time frame. Some packages need to be delivered by a certain time, you can scan through it to see. Like I said if you're not organized and not able to find the packages quickly in your vehicle that's what's going to make it harder for you. Be very diligent about watching the training material on YouTube cuz that will make it easier for you. If you're already stressed out about navigating, then maybe this is not the right decision for you. But like I said you'll never know until you actually do it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This is a bit weird and I'm gonna spend the next two weeks looking for news of missing Amazon drivers in OK City...

I'M ONTO YOU, BUSTER


----------



## Respect_the_ant (Sep 27, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> This is a bit weird and I'm gonna spend the next two weeks looking for news of missing Amazon drivers in OK City...
> 
> I'M ONTO YOU, BUSTER


So I'm assuming that you're talking about the OP and not me right? See I thought the exact same thing


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Respect_the_ant said:


> So I'm assuming that you're talking about the OP and not me right? See I thought the exact same thing


Yeah, OP seemed a little predatory.

A little too Bundy-feigning-an-arm-injury.


----------

